# Proyecto USB



## konig (Jun 16, 2007)

Antes todo tenga un buen dia, veran el motivo por el cual escribo es el siguiente : 
Quisiera hacer un proyecto (el q sea )( un teclado, un mouse, un mando tipo jostick, un termometro.. como dije cualquiera) es claro q mientras mas dificil mas se aprende   , a lo q voy es q si alguien tiene algun manual para poder configurar y manejar el USB ...  y en caso de querer hacer un pequeño software para el proyecto.. con cual seria el mas recomendable... saludos y gracias.......


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 18, 2007)

checa el libro de linux device drivers para dispositivos usb, es gratuito lo puedes bajar de internet. Yo por el momento un poco ocupado con la tesis pero si me interesa mucho manejar el usb, ya que están desapareciendo los demás puertos.

Te pasaría el libro en pdf pero no lo tengo en esta computadora, pero buscalo en la pagina de o'reilly.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2007)

Caramba , me parece que quieres empezar la casa por el tejado, no es tan sencillo como parece, si no  busca un poco de información

http://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/EU/es/soporte/discosduros/UnpaseoporUSB-1.pdf

es para el usb1, pero ni caso, el 2 es una simple ampliación, ni tan solo se deberia llamar 2 sino 1.5.
En la misma direcccion hay el pdf para el dos, pero te recomiendo el 1 que es el completo.

Finalmente pasate por usb.org donde encontraras el manual completo de la normativa y empieza a alucinar... comple jo es decir poco.


----------



## Beiker (Jun 26, 2007)

hola 
 nose si sabes pero hay un copilador para pic llamado pic c version 4.0 el cual  te va a permitir usar el usb mas facilmente para esto leete  un tutorial sobre este copilador y ayudandote con el data  del pic que quieras utilizar.
 te recomiendo que utilizes visual basic como lenguaje de interfase no te la paso porque no la tengo en este computador  
 pero  cuando pueda te la mando pero ve adelantando 
 alguna cosa me avisas


----------

